

Hungary issues entrepreneurial permits to prostitutes - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/09/24/hungary.prostitutes.ap/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

======
patrickg-zill
There is a joke about lawyers in there somewhere.

------
rms
Talk about moonlighting...

